# what colors?



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

what are some of your guys' favorite colors for topwater lures for specks and puppy drum? trying to decide on what colors i might paint some plugs im making.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

red around the mouth and pearl white for the rest, a true classic, I also like deep purple, deep blue and black with silver accents for night top water. Charleston Green would be a cool color too.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Anything with orange on the bottom.....


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

outfishin28 said:


> Charleston Green would be a cool color too.


not sure what you mean, can you link me something? ill try to google it in the meantime.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

ok landrover green is what charelston green came up with when i looked it up.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Charleston Green is "technically" a fictional color, it is green, but so dark it is almost black, it is all the rave for painting shutters and front doors in the SC coastal areas.


----------

